# Ivanhoe Golf Clothing



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 9, 2018)

Recently purchased a lined windproof jumper from the Pro Shop.

The label/manafacturer is Ivanhoe, Iâ€™d never heard of them before, but have to say if probably the finest golf jumper/top Iâ€™ve ever bought.

Apparently itâ€™s a Swedish company who are a family run business that primarily produced outdoor clothing but have moved into the Golf market.

The material is fine merino wool that is double wound (not exactly sure what that exactly means) but the jumper is fantastic, totally windproof, very very warm and the quality is excellent.

Itâ€™s a bit more pricey than some other brands, but well worth the money.


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2018)

take a look on snainton paul, theyve got plenty of there stuff on sale. how does it come up fit wise?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 9, 2018)

fundy said:



			take a look on snainton paul, theyve got plenty of there stuff on sale. how does it come up fit wise?
		
Click to expand...

I got the XL Windproof to use as an outerlayer over base layer and l/s polo, XL is 43-45in chest, plenty of room without being baggy.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 15, 2018)

They sell loads at our place....  cracking gear....  & rather stylish....  how you doing with it then 

You'll be the bees-knees at Seaton to be sure :rofl:


----------

